# 90471 denied by Medicare



## sbeckley (Dec 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why Medicare is now denying 90471 with flu vaccine?  I have been getting paid for them untill just recently.


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/qr_immun_bill.pdf

Try G0008


----------



## JOgielo (Jan 14, 2011)

The code G0008 is used as the admin code when billing a flu vaccine to Medicare.


----------



## C4VETTE (Jan 25, 2011)

*90471*

Don't know if this will help or not but our office bills  (for medicare) 90471V, 90472V the oral admin is not billed with the additional "V".


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2011)

C4VETTE said:


> Don't know if this will help or not but our office bills  (for medicare) 90471V, 90472V the oral admin is not billed with the additional "V".



I am curious as to the addition of the V.  This is not a modifier and it is not part of the code.  where did the instruction to use this come from?


----------

